

In about 2 hours it’s 1400000000 unix time - Profpatsch

date +&quot;%s&quot;
======
espadrine
Not sure why people suggest programs that people must run several times to
view that timestamp, instead of solutions for everyone.

Here's a webpage for it:
[https://thefiletree.com/jan/html/time.html](https://thefiletree.com/jan/html/time.html)

~~~
robobro
If you use Windows, UNIX time probably isn't very relevant to you.

------
jeffcox
Roughly every three years, the "exciting" change will be in 2033 when it rolls
over into 2000000000.

~~~
acegopher
The MOST exciting time will be when it hits 2147483647.

------
archycockroach

      while true; do echo "I'll have a life in $(expr 1400000000 - $(date +"%s")) seconds" && sleep 1; done

------
mykhal
duplicity
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7736739](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7736739))

------
csffsc
Basic countdown timer; tried to get that updating every second, what am I
missing here?

[http://jsfiddle.net/BPKdQ/](http://jsfiddle.net/BPKdQ/)

~~~
CornishPasty
It should be setInterval(updateClock, 1000) not setInterval(updateClock(),
1000)

~~~
csffsc
Thanks!

[http://jsfiddle.net/BPKdQ/1](http://jsfiddle.net/BPKdQ/1)

------
acegopher
I remember having recently survived Y2K having to go through all our code and
databases again before UNIX time went from 9 to 10 digits in September of
2001.

------
chrisBob
Why does anyone care about a _decimal_ milestone? I thought the excitement
would be when you flip a big bit.

~~~
Profpatsch
Unix time is representing seconds, and seconds are a human measurement which
use decimal notation.

~~~
robobro
Seconds are base 60 actually, just like minutes

~~~
chrisBob
I thought about that too, but then we would just be encouraging people to
watch as the year wraps around at midnight on 1 January. That milestone is
usually overshadowed by other things.

------
mcfstr
Hacky shell script...

while [ True ]; do sleep 1; clear; echo $(date +%s); done

------
terminado

      package com.example;
      
      /**
       * 	./Main/src/com/example/Main.java
       */
      public class Main {
      	
      	public static void main(String[] args) {
      		System.out.println(System.currentTimeMillis());
      	}
      
      }

------
mattwritescode
The title of this post seems to be rather out of date.

~~~
Profpatsch
6000 seconds. That’s still about 2 hours. :)

------
WillKirkby
For unix people:

watch -n 1 date -u +%s

